# embossed pontiled sodas and mineral waters?



## stinger haut (Nov 14, 2006)

Does this site cover embossed, pontiled sodas and mineral waters? That what I mainly collect along with Hawaiian bottles. Is there anyone else who collects these kind of bottles on this forum?
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Pono, I don't personally collect them but we have alot of folks that dig them and collect them. I wish we could dig them around here. This place is plenty old enough but it was a military area and they didn't leave alot of great pontiled sodas. They did leave alot of unidentifiable metal crap and alot of unembossed beers, whiskeys, and wines.

 How is your back doing. Went to the VA man today and he give me a good twist so i am down for the count for a day or two. *$%@^$#[]  back.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 14, 2006)

Howsit Warren, I was wondering if anyone else on this site who collects and wants to talk about pontiled sodas and mineral waters. Most of the posts I read are for newer sodas. I see that poisons are collected heavily by a lot of members.
 Thanks for your post.
 Your down in the south? I used to know a guy in Tampa area that dug a lot of southern bottles. However, he got religion (so to speak) and doesn't dig anymore. While he did dig, I bought and traded with him for some really nice southern stuff.
 Sorry to hear about your back and the VA. I stay away from the VA as much as I can. They're the ones who messed up my back surgery to begin with. My back is doing as good as it can. Its a lousy stiuation where it will continue to get worse and there is nothing that can be done about it. Email me if you want yap about your tour of duty at bowlofcereal223@yahoo.com.
 So, all you members who collect the above mentioned types of bottles, lets yap about them.
 Stinger


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Stinger,

 I'm always up for a disscussion about pontiled sodas considering their my main collecting interest. Also did you see the Blue Pontiled Roussell I'm selling on ebay.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=014&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=330047677264&rd=1&rd=1

 Chris


----------



## capsoda (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Pono,

 I got the " it will only get worse' desease too. It is pretty common around the Va but at least we know what happened to what was left after the top 10% of the class left.

 I'll drop you a line. The wife aint been to the I lands yet. I may have to bring her if I can get her back on a plane.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 14, 2006)

I collect pontil Sodas and Meds. Though I have sold quite a few recently. I still have some of my favs.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Roaddog,
 Can you post a picture of your favorite sodas? Maybe, we can get something going through this forum for pontiled sodas, mineral waters and hell, I have a few favorite pontiled meds too.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Chris,
 I try and stay away from ebay, but my wife buys and sells (a little).
 We looked up your listings under sodas, that was a good one, so my wife bid on it. She didn't bid enough though. A cobalt Roussel is a hard one to come by.
 I think it is worth more than the final amount, but from what I see happening lately, your bottle was higher than most sodas on ebay.
 Post some of your pontiled sodas so we can all be jealous (we looked at your website again, nice bottles).
 Please impart some of your knowledge of pontiled sodas to the rest of us.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 15, 2006)

O.K. I'll start out by posting this picture of one our over stuffed bottle cases. All the sodas are pontiled.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Nov 15, 2006)

Oooooooo, should I pick out a couple for Christmas??? []

 Very Nice, Very Nice Indeed.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 15, 2006)

Warren, yeah pick out want you fits your fancy and then clear it with my wife (she is Irish Catholic).
 Ok. guys let see some of your favorites.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Nov 15, 2006)

Thats OK Pono, I got my hands full with a 12 ft gator and two tigers.[sm=lol.gif] She is not a red head I hope.[]


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 15, 2006)

Stinger, I mainly collect pontiled soda and mineral waters. I must say thatâ€™s an amazing case full of bottles you have there. I am very impressed!

 ~~Tom


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Bottleman,
 Thanks for the compliment on my our collection. Believe or not, we have probably three times that amount of pontiled sodas & mineral waters.
 Hey, can you post some of your favorites out of your collection?
 Are you looking for any bottle/s in particular or anything to ask or share about our favorite bottles?
 Do you do your own tumbling?
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 15, 2006)

Howsit Warren,
 No, she isn't a redhead, but don't ever cross her or piss her off. Normally, she is about as sweet and nice as anyone could be. Just don't do anything dumb.
 Those gators are pretty nasty when your walking closely to the edge of some water down in the south. I was fishing near Debary, Fl and had a medium size one make a lunge at me. This was about 45 years ago.
 Pono


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 15, 2006)

Stinger, I mainly collect pontiled sodas from Philadelphia because there are so many of them and they are affordable. Yes, I have my own tumbler and I tumble all of my sodas. If you ever get any doubles from Philada, I would be interesting in buying or trading for them. Check out page 6 of this post for the updated picture of some of my sodas. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice Sodas Guys, Here are a couple of  my favorites.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Tom, you some nice looking sodas.The cobalt paneled one on your topshelf, what kind is it? Is that a Golden Bitters on the far right? How about that fruit jar? I used to have some inks as well.
 I collect a lot of Philly sodas, your right about there being a lot to collect, but at the same time they also have some of the best ones. We' ll have to compare notes on what we have as far as duplicates, plus I have some that maybe you want more than I do. Do you know about the website that lists almost all the philly sodas, mineral waters and short lagers? If not, let me know because its an excellent reference for Philly sodas..
 Please, send an updated picture of your sodas. What type of tumbling set up do you have?
 I'll post some of my Philly sodas so you can see them.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Road Dog, after looking at that Twedles with the one "D", I had to make sure I still had mine. No kidding, I have a taper top with the exact same embossing  Mine is is an aqua. 
 The color on your otherTweddles is show stopper, just beautiful. Tweddles made some killer colors on some of their bottles. Some the best colors are Tweddles.
 Do you anymore to showcase?
 I'll post a small group of Tweddles starting out with an open pontiled one.
 Do you tumble your bottles?
 Thanks for sharing your bottles,
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey everyone, how about some sodas, mineral waters from Pittsburgh, N.Y. Baltimore, etc. Some Southern ones would be great as well. Anybody out West have any those curved "R" s to show?  Some local Hawaiian bottles would be nice, a lot of collectors haven't seen too many of our hutches, short necks, mugbases, paneled, etc.
 Just show us what you have.
 Stinger


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Stinger. The cobalt one on the top shelf is a mug based J. Dowdall / Union Glass Works Phil.a Superior Mineral Water from Wilmington Delaware. You are right about the Golden Bitters and the jar is a barrel Cohansey but I already sold that one a while ago. Yes, I am familiar with Tod Von Mechowâ€™s website with the â€œImportant Philadelphia Sodas And Beersâ€. I just checked it yesterday though and it said â€œPage not Foundâ€. I did buy his book which is the same as the site and is very handy for identifying Philada. sodas with no town on them. I bought a tumbler off of Jar Doctor about four years ago, itâ€™s the model that is painted gold. I am at college right now and my collection is at home so I will get you the updated picture over the weekend. Road Dog, very nice Tweddles! What state are you from Stinger? 

 ~~Tom


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Tom, I don't tumble my bottles , but I have had a few done over the years. Some I just prefer to leave as they come out of the ground. Show some Tweddles Stinger. Here is a hard to find Eagle Works Philly Bottle.


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice bottle Road Dog. I also have the same one in my collections. Do you have any Philly sodas with slugplates? If so I would love to see a picture. There is just something about those slug plate sodas that I like. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't think I have any. I sold a Raub & Eckert and a D.O'Kane recently. Also, a D. Heenan . I still have pics of them though.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Tom, that is one nice J.Dowdal you have. I have a super mint Golden Bitters that I have kept from my figural bitters collecting days. 
 I just found the hard way about Tod's page going down. I had it bookmarked, but no hard copy. Do you know where I might be able to buy a copy of his book?  
 I have known Wayne Lowery for years now. I made my own machine, but use his stopples and buy supplies from him.
 I live in Hawaii on the Big Island. I am retired now and this is where I grew up, so its my home. I went into the Marine Corp back in 67, was wounded and they booted me out (so to speak). I worked the surfboard industry for 30 years on the West Coast. It gave me a chance to travel all over the U.S. on business (plus I always got over to the islands for at least 3 months a year).
 Your in college, what is your major?
 I grabbed some Philly sodas and shot them this morning (was in a hurry). Tell me waht you think about the cobalt Conway?
 I'll post more sodas, I tumbling a paneled cobalt Smith & Forthingham, St. Louis soda right now.
 My name is Ho'Opono or just call me Pono 
 I tend to like taper top sodas, but love almost any soda.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Tom,
 Here are the other pictures.
 Pono


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Road Dog, that is a nice and somewhat rare soda. You just don't see too many of them.
 As promised, here are three Tweedles, the lefthand one is open pontiled, then next is one much like your taper top and then finally a newer one.
 Do you do any digging?
 Keeping a bottle as found has its merits. I think that is entirely a personal preference whether to tumble or not. I have seen some dug bottles with a patina that was just beautiful.
 Pono (Stinger)


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Road Dog,
 Could you please post pictures of your sodas even though there gone and any background information that you might want to include.
 Pono


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

Stinger, I sold quite a few to someone over in Hawaii. My seller name is Coolspecs4u.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice Tweddles! I have a Tweddle Jr. around here somewhere's. I haven't dug much since the 1970's. Got into arrowheads hunting. Just not enough time and now with the new Baby even less time. When he grows abit we'll have to go huntin for Bottles and Rocks!


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: stinger haut
> 
> Hi Tom, that is one nice J.Dowdal you have. I have a super mint Golden Bitters that I have kept from my figural bitters collecting days.
> I just found the hard way about Tod's page going down. I had it bookmarked, but no hard copy. Do you know where I might be able to buy a copy of his book?
> ...


 Nice Conway, Has that been tumbled? It really Sparkles. I still have a Conway around here. It could use a turn.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Road Dog, I asked my wife if she bought any bottles from you and she and my sister have off of ebay. They both ask my brother in law and I about bidding on the bottles on ebay. About two months ago, I told them that they were on their own with ebay.
 I personally hate ebay and won't have anything to do with them anymore. Though I must admitt they have come up with some nice bottles, but they have been ripped off big time as well. However, no know puts a gun to your head and makes you use them.
 She sold some bottles on ebay recently, what a nightmare. We're still being harassed by a deadbeat bidder. I told her just put her bottles and the cheap ones up for auction from now on.
 I have gone to the post office for her and sent money orders to the mainland (probably some to you).
 Those are very nice sodas, especially that deep cobalt Ryan. I have an attic mint A.P. Smith, never been in the ground or tumbled, yours looks very nice.  That W.H.H. is really a tuff color, I have seen them in shades of cobalt mostly. So, did you down size your collection?
 A new baby boy, congradulations.
 I now buy bottles from the major auction houses and from connections on the mainland. The local bottles come from diggers, collectors and we even have a small retail bottle shop up the coast
 Well, small world, we've probably emailed because my wife will go visit friends, family and leave me with answering some of her email.
 Pono


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 16, 2006)

Pono, those are some great sodas you pictured. I really like the looks of the Roussel with the dark color and the star. I must complement you on your great photography too. Do you use a back light? I wish I could say my golden bitters was super mint but it has a crack. Thatâ€™s the way I dug it though. I will try to find Todâ€™s email address for you to contact him about his book. I just emailed him last year and he sent me the book for like $20 I think. Itâ€™s a really great book with lots of information not on the site and it has a page or two of color photos. That Conway is a killer with the bubbles! The major I am studying is Environmental Technology. 

 Road Dog, I tumble off of my sodas but I try not to cut the outsides, just polish them. I like to see a little wear and scratches to show age. I have seen too many bottles that were cut on the outside with rounded letters and are just too shiny. I do like to see a bottle with no stains but I can see how you would like an untumbled bottle. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Road Dog, this Conway was one of wife's purchases and it had already been tumbled by the seller. He did a good job on this one. She bought some others from him and I had to retumble some of them. 
 Pono


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

True Tom you can over tumble a bottle.It is extra special when they are attic mint. Thanks Stinger, I am downsizing for sure. I collect too much stuff. I kept some ones I like( not necessarily the most valuable) and a few that are both really rare and I like as well. I have a bit more I have to sell off yet. Mostly nonpontilled stuff. Here are a couple of Boardmans I sold off.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Howsit Tom,
 That Roussel is an older version, very heavy, crooked, much cruder. I have the same one in a later mould and its much lighter and less crude. The Conway is very nice, lots of bubbles, great iron pontil. I also have the double tapered top squat Conway in Cobalt. The inside has some heavy etching that wasn't removed, but the bottle was polished. These are my wife's findings, so the kudos should go to her.
 OK, now you have to tell me what type of job/s you are interested in your field of study. It sounds like a wide open field with many applications.
 Both my daughters are professers at the U of H.
 Road Dog likes his bottles as found, you pefer to polish and leave some wear and I like them to appear as they were just made. Its funny how different as collectors how we like our bottles to be displayed.
 My picture taking is done by the seat of my pants. I am learning how to shoot glass and its not easy to do.
 When my Smith & Forthingham is done, I'll shoot some of my favorite St.Louis sodas and post them.
 I have more Philly sodas and will post them. Probably, one of the best ones that I have is a teal Dr. Simes soda. Its iron pontiled and its a drug store mold. It the same Dr. Simes on the famous Chestnut street address. I also have a few of his pontiled meds. I was told that its rare in teal.
 I have a friend in Pittsburgh who is a long time collector. He has helped me find some nice Pittsburgh Porters, all aqua.
 Well, keep the chatter and pictures coming.
 Pono


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Whoa, the color of that one Boardman is very different. My wife just sold an attic mint light to medium cobalt Boardman on ebay. 
 When you get a chance post the ones you kept.
 By the way, whats your name, my wife and I are curious.
 Pono


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

My real name is Road Dog.......................................just kidd'n. It's Rory Martin and my wife is Chona. Yeah those green teal colored Boardmans are really tuff to find. Here are a couple of Boardmans I still have.Not as Rare ,but I like them.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Chona and Rory Martin, I have gone to the post office for my wife and sent MO's to your wife. I remember your wife's name, Chona. 
 My wife has bought some nice bottles from you guys. Don't tell me that you've sold your bottles on ebay. We can always count on your bottles (as far as I can remember).
 Wife buys them, I clean them.
 Those two Boardmans in my personal opinion are more interesting than the cobalt paneled one that you sold. I would definitely keep those. They have a lot of character. However, if you ever get tired of the light cobalt big lettered one, drop us a line. Its not always the big ticket bottles that are the only keepers. We have some very common sodas, but they are some of our favorites.
 OK, why Road Dog? Well, I'll go first about Stinger. Stinger is the name of a big wave board that I designed for our team riders. Our youngest team member won the Mavericks Big Wave contest on that design. I used to surf Mavericks before it had a name in the 60's and then again in the early 70's. I ride big Hawaiian waves on a modified version (for Hawaiian waves) of that board.
 Pono


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

That's pretty Kool Stinger. Yeah, we are 100% reliable sellers and I'll accept returns if the buyer isn't happy with no hassles. Road Dog is the name given to me by Mopar Magazine. I drive a 1969 Dodge Charger R/T and have owned it since 1978. It has 370,000 miles on it. That's alot of driving on the road. So they named me Road Dog.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Tom,
 Here is a picture of a Roussell that is basically the same one as the older example. As you can see, there is quite a difference.
 The teal Dr. Simes is the one that I was telling you about. It is iron pontiled (has all its iron intact)  he most known for his pontiled meds. He also has an aqua torpedo soda as well. I was told by a soda collector that these come in an aqua and a green, but he hadn't known of a teal example.
 Pono


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice Roussel. Does it have embossing on the back?  Here are 3 I still have. This Roussel has Silver Medal Award 1847 on the back of it.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 18, 2006)

Howsit Road Dog,
 That Roussel doesn't have the sliver award embossing on it. It has the Dyottville Glass Works on the back.
 Roussel was very prolific as soda maker. I would like get a cobalt Roussel.
 The Lancaster X are nice sodas to collect.
 My wife and are going to be down sizing our collection as well. Prices are down these days, so we're going to wait to sell the majority of our sodas.
 I think we'll end up with having about 5 examples of what we like the best from each area or maybe by select label. If we find one that we like better, we'll sell one to make room for the new one.
 I too have a problem with collecting everything. I collected 1960 surfboards for many years and ended up with over 60. I bought them for almost nothing and when my generation wanted its youth back, I made a killing reselling them. I have kept 6 of my mint, never used favorite ones.
 I will be posting some Pittsburgh Porters.
 Pono


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 18, 2006)

Surfboards would take alot of room to display. I'm downsizing all my collections( about 6 or 7) to more manageable sizes. Look forward to seeing those Porters. Here are a few more I hung on to.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Road Dog, you killing me with some of your sodas. Nice Geo eagle, great short Cairns and when are you going to send the cobalt Roussel? My checkbook is ready! The Carins is one that we have decided that we like so much that its a keeper for us, as well. Ours is a regular size and not a squat like yours.
 Those surfboards were put into a storage unit with air conditioning so they wouldn't delaminate from heat. I dispayled only 4 of my favorite ones at home. In the late sixties, there was a short revolution in surfboard design. No bobdy wanted a longboard, I got back from Nam to no longer see guys riding 10 ft boards. Being in the industry and knowing most of the west coast and the few Hawaiian surfboard co, gave me a chance to buy unwanted brand new longboards for next to nothing, In some cases they just gave me the boards.
 Well, my generaion got old and wanted their youth back so guys starting collecting longboards again.
 My Porters are all aqua, I have a few more coming from Pittsburg shortly.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Pono, I remember ridin logs. when i was a skinny kid we could ride 3 to a board. Ended up getting an Islander 5-3 single scag. First one I ever bought. My last board was an Islander 5-3 tri.

 Them was the days. One legged little fat dudes don't do well on boards.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Warren, you never cease to amaze me. The logs were hard to carry, let alone ride. My first log was 35 lbs and I was about 80lbs. You were sure shortboarding it. I ride a 9ft for small days, a 8'6" stinger for medium days and a 8'10" stinger gun for anything over 12 ft, all Hauts. I can't ride the shortboards because of the back.
 Two weeks ago it was an easy 12 ft island size. I rode a secret spot named tombstones. Shallow reef, got to make the drop or your screwed. The wave throws like pipeline, but the lip is thicker. Best thing, it breaks into a deep water bay, a no brainer for paddling back out. Being a goofyfoot, this wave is a dream. It only breaks when most other spots are closing out.
 Pono


----------



## capsoda (Nov 18, 2006)

Sounds like a dream. We only get 3 to 6 on good days and some 12 and 15 during hurricanes. You have to gun them, short fast rides. During big wave season you can ride on the inside, shoot the tube, but with the short boards you crash and burn alot.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Here are four porters, all from Pittsburgh.
 Stinger


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 19, 2006)

wow those are nice....only the second buffum porter I've seen. Were you at the Pgh. show? Nice DD too!


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Howsit Warren, don't get mad, but I thought that you guys didn't really get any surf. That is good to hear that it can jack up to a large size.
 There is a guy who lives in Texas and every year like clock work, I would take his order for a new board. For over 18 years every year he would order a board. I never met him in person until I moved back to the islands.
 He came over and flew down to the eastside of the Big Island. We don't have sandy beaches here. Just rocks, lava and coral with a lot of steep cliffs.
 A break called bayfront that can hold twenty foot plus easily was firing at about 15 ft island the day we went surfing. The ride can be up to 3 minutes (no kidding) if you make the three sections on the reef. You have to turn high on the take off and just punp as fast as you can down the line, no cutbacks.
 He about fainted when he saw it breaking that day. So, I said lets just surf the inside at about 8 ft. He really loved it. He didn't do too badly either. He got tubed standing up and made it out. 
 John is his name and surfing Da Islands is going to be his game, when he retires in 2 years.
 Funny thing, he thought that locals would eat him for breakfast. I told him no, just be quiet, don't take off on anyone, smile, share the waves with others and try and take off further back than anyone else. Don't complain if they take off on you, then you'll earn our respect. John did well and my buddies told him that in time he could be one local.
 Pono


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 19, 2006)

Those are SCWEEEEEEEET . First Buffum like that I've seen. It has a nice kick-up on it too.I had a John Ogdens Mineral Water Pittsburg. I sold that one. I imagine it is the same fellow as your Ogden's Porter.   I found that Tweddle Jr. . Here is a pic with a couple of others I kept.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi, I missed the show this year. Was set to go and got ill. My good friend went and he said that were some very nice Pittsburgh bottles for sale. Quite a few cobalt Gleasons, Buffums, etc. There were about 90 tables.
 Craig on this forum has a Buffum's Porter and a double "D" for sale as of last weekend. If your interested check the buy, sell and trade forum.
 Thanks for the compliments on my sodas.
 Do you collect sodas?  If so, would you want post them to show them off?
 These date to about 1840-1850.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Road Dog, Those big Buffum Porters are nice. I really like the large porters. They do come in colors, but they're hard to find.
 You have a sweet Tweedles, nice top, I like the way it tucks under. It alway amazed me how they could get so much embossing on those bottles. That Roussel is a classic (especially with that long neck)  and the Parker is a nice shade of blue.
 I'll bet you had quite a soda collection before you sold them. Come to think of it, we now have quite a few of your old collection.
 I didn't comment on your name Road Dog. That is amazing that you put that many miles on your car. I have always said that they don't build then like they used to. I can't even tune up my truck or cars anymore. I wouldn't be suprised if you hit 500,000 miles on that car.
 Can you date those bottles?
 Anymore?
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Here are some more Pittsburgh sodas.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

The next two shots are of a cobalt Gleason & Cole sided soda.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Here is a shot of the neck & top of the Gleasons & Cole.
 Stinger


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 19, 2006)

Stinger I have 185000 on the rebuilt motor. When it's time I'll git'r done again. You have a bunch of nice bottles and guite a few Buffum variations. That Gleason is really nice.You can't go wrong with multi-sided cobalts. The Tweddle Jr botle is the only one I can date off the top of my head. I  think it's somewhere in the 1848- 1856 area. When he was listed at the Barcay address. Here is a pick of a couple I still have. The Conway has a dink and needs polishing.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 19, 2006)

Absolutely in love with the early soda/mineral water pics.  Thanks for sharing and pardon the drool.           Ben


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Here are some of my St. Louis Bottles. I love the squat Lester on the left end of the picture, now that is a squat!
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Road Dog, is that snow I see on the ground outside your window? We get snow evey year on Mauna Loa, enough to do a little sking and snowboarding. Actually, we had a front move through this summer amd it got a dusting up there. The run off from it makes all the rivermouth surfing breaks very cold, we even have to wear wetsuits.
 That cobalt Conway looks good the way it is. I have a light cobalt Lancaster X and an aqua one as well. They are nice to collect.
 Roussel made so many sodas and in so many different colors that is hard to keep up with them. Thanks for dating that one.
 You keep rebuilding that engine and you'll make the record books.
 Stinger


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 19, 2006)

No Snow here, I wish it were. That Lester is nice really fat lookin. I had .....had a  Cairns St. Louis that was shaped like that.That center bottle really has a deep pontil! Nice pictures Stinger!


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

 Theres some great sodas pictured in this thread I really like your Pittsburg Porters Stinger Thoese inverted taper lips are cool and I've always liked the fat porter shape. I also love that picture of that over stuffed case of pontiled squats. I wish I had that problem. Theres still alot of Baltimore ones I'm after.  Here are pictures of some of my Baltimore pontiled sodas. I hope everyone enjoys.

 Chris

 This picture is of two P. Babb pony shaped sodas one in aqua and the other in a teal.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

Heres a picture of 4 P. Babb standard squat soda shaped bottles. all iron pontiled of course.  All are slightly different the first two are different molds and the second two are both embossed in a slugplate one is more yellow green the other has more of a blue green tone to it.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

This picture is of 4 P. Babb porter shaped bottles the first two being a custom mold in two different colors and the second two are embossed in a slugplate  both have different tops and are different shades of green.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

This picture is of two early larger shaped bottles both with double tapered lips I really love this tall skinny form. and there both iron pontiled. The example on the left is another P. Babb and the example on the right is a Wm. Russell both from Baltimore. The Russell is Very Rare maybe 3-4 known


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

This picture is of 3 soda shaped bottles the first one is from John Clark the second is from McKay & Clark and the third is from McKay. John Clark and James McKay had a short partnership that ended in 1854 The clark bottle is from before 1851 the Mckay and clark is 1851-1854 the McKay bottle is from 1854-1860


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

This picture is of 3 W. Coughlan sodas. The first one is a very rare slugplate version there are only 3 known including my damaged example and they are all different colors. My deep teal example is the only one known in that color the other two are an emerald green and an olive green in color. The middle example is another rare slugplate mold but there are probably 5 or 6 of this one around. The last example is a bit more common simply embossed W. Coughlan


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

This picture is of 3 porter shaped bottles the first one is a nice emerald green W. Coughlan the second is another nice emerald green John Clark and the last is a deep forrest green W. Coughlan that is embossed in a slugplate.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

This picture is of 3 unembossed Baltimore glasshouse made porters the first example is an iron pontiled 3 piece mold example in a bright yellow green. The middle example is a dip molded open pontiled example in a deep pucey topaz color (sad it has a broken top) The last example is an identical open pontiled dip molded porter in an apple green color.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

This picture is of a strange pucy gingerale gasoline colored Gardner & Brown torpedo though not pontiled this bottle dates from 1846-1848 and is probably one of the earlyer 1846 made examples as the later ones tend to be shades of green. It is unique in this color


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

Heres a picture of a nice puce colored Boyd torpedo soda that dates to around 1845-46


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

And finally heres an olive green Boyd in a ten pin form not quite as rare as the torpedoes but still hard to come by.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2006)

I forgot to post this picture its of 4 different colored Wm. Russell squats.

 Chris


----------



## capsoda (Nov 19, 2006)

Some really great bottles guys.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Howsit Chris, Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful and unique collection of Baltimore sodas. The rest of us can only drool over them. 
 You dug most or all of these bottles, correct. That makes them even more special. That is a lot of hard work to have come up with such a beautiful collection.
 Thank you for your comments about my porters, I really like them as well.
 Chris, you just gave the rest of us a great database for some rare Baltimore bottles. Please, anytime that you feel like sharing any of your sodas, please do. 
 Thanks again,
 Stinger
 p.s. I still wish my wife would of bid a little higher (enough to win it) on your cobalt Roussel.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey to all soda collectors,
 Right now there is a NC pontiled cobalt Robinson soda (needs cleaning if you like them tumbled) up for sale. If your interested look at the sell,buy and trade forum on this website. Its the only cobalt soda from NC.
 This example is the newer version with a taller blob top and it looks really good. 
 The seller emailed me and he is well educated about the bottle's rarity and worth. He gave me an education about its worth. I had one that my dad gave me and unfortunatley it was broken in the earthquake last month in Hawaii.
 Stinger


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 20, 2006)

This is developing into a great thread.  All nice bottles. Awesome Chris. Something I can only dream about.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 20, 2006)

Awesome collection Chris, I must admit I have saved some of your bottle pics already.The Gardner and Boyds rule. Killer applied top on the Gardner. I had a Babb , but I sold it. It was a California one.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 20, 2006)

Just wondering, did this guy go out as part of the gold rush and then come back to Baltimore, or did he go out to San Fran later in the goldrush days or no connection.


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 20, 2006)

Chris, you have an amazing collection of sodas and beers! I am extremely impressed. Some great colors and shapes too. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 20, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> Just wondering, did this guy go out as part of the gold rush and then come back to Baltimore, or did he go out to San Fran later in the goldrush days or no connection.


 That's what I was not sure of. I thought Chris might have an idea on exactly who Babb was and if the Baltimore and Cal. are related.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think anyone has posted any west coast bottles.
 Here are a couple of S.F. bottles, nothing fancy.
 Stinger


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 20, 2006)

Cobalt and Road Dog,

  Its interesting that we find the Babb and Co San Francisco bottles here in Baltimore some times. I'm not sure if its Peter Babb but I was once told by a western collector that it was Peters Brother who opened shop out west about the same time Peter did in Baltimore. I think the family connection is why the San Francisco bottles turn up in Baltimore. I've never dug any pieces of other western sodas here. But if i had to say where the bottles were made I would bet money that all the different babbs were blown in Baltimore and I think that W.H. Burt that stinger has a picture of is also a Baltimore glassworks made bottle The form style of embossing and color look more Baltimore then Philadelphia made. I Will have to research the Babb and co bottles because I also think it could be a partnership between peter babb and someone out west to run the business there hence the and Company instead of and brother as would be expected if it was his brother involved. Its also interesting to not that before Peter Babb got into making soda he was a Gunsmith.

  Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Chris I knew you would know something on him. Here is a Kimball & Co. I sold awhile back. Charles Kimball was out of Marysville Cal. from 1853-1856. I kinda miss this one.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 20, 2006)

Chris, the early S F. Babbs all had the taper tops and not the transistional tops that you usually see like the one in my picture. Most western soda tops weren't taper tops, do you think that Babb's eastern influence had anything to do with these early examples.
 Your sharp on sodas, you noticed the Burt and how its mold is different than the newer ones. The only thing that still throws me off are those curved "R" that Pacific Glassworks is famous for. The Burt has a curved R.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Pono, What year were the San Francisco Babb bottles used.  San Francisco and Pacific Glass Works is reported to have used a star on the bottoms of their bottles from about 1876 when they opened until about 1890. 

 There are also other instances of companies selling in the east and in Calif. One was Lachman & Jacobi.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 20, 2006)

Warren, that is true about the star being a mark of Pacific Glass Works. However, we have have had maybe 30 to 40  S.F. sodas and none of them had a star like what your talking about. I have had pickles with the star embossed on the shoulder and on the bottom. They were from Pacific Glass Works. So, you got me on that one. We usually only collect midwest, eastern and southern sodas. We need a western collector who can better explain this symbol of a star that Pacific Glass Works is known for.
 Most of the sodas made out west had the semi taper or the blob top. Babb was one of the few that we have found with a real taper top, these were early examples. Still, no star on them.
 Pono


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 20, 2006)

Stinger,

  I would think your right that the eastern connection is why the earlier SF Babbs have the tapered top rather then the blob. Its the same story on the Baltimore ones the earlier ones have a more tapered lip and the last ones circa 1857 have a more rounded blob lip. As for the curved R's I believe thereâ€™s a Baltimore connection there also Many of the early pontiled Baltimore meds have so called curved R's and a few of the sodas also show some curvature of there R's I think It probably started as one Baltimore based mold makers way of making the letter R and later the western mold makers adopted and embellished those R's or perhaps the Baltimore mold maker left for SF and started up shop out there. And the local merchants that ordered a mold made really liked the curved R's. Seen on the bottles they were getting from Baltimore and wanted them on there first SF Glassworks produced bottles also. This is mostly speculation on my part. But the glass tends to support some kind of SF, Baltimore connection. Now If I could only figure out why Baltimore sodas come in so many colors the Boyd Torpedoes alone come in 4 shades of Puce, 2 shades of Yellow, 4 shades of Green, and in Aqua. With all those colors either the Baltimore glassworks made just a huge quantity of those torpedoes and John Boyd ordered them in a rainbow of colors. Which I highly doubt because they are very rare in any color other then olive green. I myself believe that because they are smooth based they were very hard and slow to produce. So perhaps because they were hard to produce The glasshouse simply had a hard time filling the order for these torpedoes so whenever they had some extra glass in the pot after an order of another type of bottle was filled the blowers made torpedoes to use up the extra glass and try to get the order filled. This would support that the odd colored examples would have only been produced in limited quantities. Perhaps Boyd received a discount for buying them in these off colors. Anyone have any other ideas?

 Chris


----------



## capsoda (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Pono, Thrs site discusses the star.
http://www.blm.gov/historic_bottles/bases.htm

 The guy who put it all together is a westerner, from one of the states north of Calif but I don't remember which. His name is Bill Lindsey and here is a link to his discussion page on this forum. He works for the Bureau of Land Management. Bill is a really nice guy and is always ready to help.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Historic_Glass_Bottle_Website/forumid_30/tt.htm


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 20, 2006)

Warren and Chris, Pacific Glass Works started up around 1862 with an eastern glassmaker named Carlton Newman and a partner.
 Babb & Co was listed on 384 Stock in 1852-53 as manufacturing soda waters.
 In S.F. I think the only other co who was in business making bottles was the Baker and Cutting in 1858 and they made mostly nonsoda bottles. They didn't last too long.
 Burt was selling sodas in the 1850's as well.
 In less someone outside of S.F in the bay area was making bottles, it seems likely that the bottles were coming from the east coast prior to Pacific Glass Works.
 It has been reported that most bottles from the east coast were being supplied by the Union Glass Works in Philly prior to Pacfic Glass Works. There is the Philly connection. How were the "R"s at that glasshouse?
 In 1876 Pacific Glass Works was bought out by S.F Glass Works and its been reported that those special curved "R" have been attributed to that time period by many in the west. 
 By the way, I think the orignal Pacific Glass Works burned down two years after it opened and was rebuilt by Newman.
 Maybe, because Babb had the Baltimore connection, his came from there prior to the opening of Pacific Glass works. 
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 20, 2006)

Warren, great website.
 That would answer why we don't see the star on many western sodas that were made prior to 1876 when S.F. and P.G.W. merged.  Also they weren't used on the sodas. That is why we've had other west coast nonsoda bottles with the star on them. 
 We collect older bottles, pre star and usually not used on them.
 Stinger


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 20, 2006)

Chris you have 53 -57 listed on your web site for Peter so very close to the same time period.  At this time any sodas coming from the east coast would have to go by ship around the horn, right?  Would ship manifests list names of shpments of these type bottles. Imagine a few are sitting on the ocean floor.


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 21, 2006)

This is a great thread. I love the pictures. Here are my 2 favorite bottles. The 2 in the center are J Henry Steubenville Ohio and a Brennan & Grahm Steubenville Ohio. Both are iron pontil. I have a few good bottles I would be interested in tradeing for Steubenville ohio bottles of any kind.There are a handfull of Pontiled squats from Steubenville that I still need.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 21, 2006)

Craig, I can see why you would want to trade for Steubenville sodas, those are really different shapes. I wish you were trading the Steubenville sodas.
 Can you take a picture of just those two sodas. I think everyone would love to see them. Can you give us some history on them?
 Stinger


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 21, 2006)

*Did you say EARTHQUAKE? *Do you have an earthquake-proof bottle room??? That's scary! I have learned alot reading this thread end to end. Some really nice pics of bottles in here.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Zane,
 The Pele, the god of fire, gets mad once in awhile and shakes things up. If he really gets mad, he'll spit some lava down on us. He wiped out whole communities in the southern tip of our island. He even came within 8 miles of my house once.
 We secure our bottles in varies ways. I use earthquake putty that is especially made for things like earthquakes. I was shooting a group of sodas and left them in the room without the putty. I lost 3 of them. I know a guy over in Kona that lost his entire collection of Hawaiian hutches. He was from the mainland and didn't like the way the putty looked with his bottles.
 The west coast collectors have lots of earthquakes, so they have learned to earthquake proof thier collections as well.
 Thanks for the nice comments on the bottle pictures. MORE TO COME!
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are some more Pittsburgh sodas.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 21, 2006)

A few more Pittsburgh sodas.
 Stinger


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are the 2 pontil sodas from Steubenville


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey stinger check out this beauty. Would Have been a great one...
http://www.mrbottles.com/productdetails.asp?ID=10


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Tony,
 Your making a grown man cry here, THAT would have been a very unique one of a kind pontiled mineral. In less there is someone out hiding a pontiled Otto, really this would be a very unique bottle.
 Can you post anymore bottles from your area, we sure could use the exposure to your bottles. It would be an education for most of us.
 Are you going to have a neck and top put on? If so, you might want to talk to Chris (Balitmore bottles).
 Stinger
 ps thanks for posting your heartbreaker.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 21, 2006)

Howsit Craig,
 Wow, nice looking pontiled sodas. I love the contrast with the Brennan in that the taper top and long slender neck contrasts with the somewhat bulbous body. The Henry offsets well with Brennan.
 Can you give any background on them and other Stuebenville sodas and what glass works co. made them?
 Did you dig these yourself or were they a buy or trade?
 I think that you mentioned that you needed some more Stuebenville sodas to finish off your collection? Maybe, someone reading this post might be able to help you find them.
 Thanks for posting them, it really nice to see something other than the more common bottles.
 Stinger


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 21, 2006)

Stinger
   I dont know very much history about them. There are 11 blob top sodas not counting hutches from Steubenville. There are 2 maybe of the squats that come in quart size and my J Henry is one of the ones that there is also a quart. I have seen 1 and they are very rare.Out of the 11 sodas there are only 3 that are iron pontil the rest are smoth base squats and lightnings. I have 2 of the same company of smooth base Philo M Clark one green and one blue. I dont know wich one is rarer but they are both hard to come by. Here is a picture of them.


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 21, 2006)

Stinger
    Some more info I dont know what glass house made the pontil sodas probably here in the valley ,there were glass houses everywhere. The Philo Clarks are both embossed on the heel A&D.H.C. most of the local bottles were made in Pittsburgh or Wheeling. We are half way between the 2 towns on the Ohio river.


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 21, 2006)

This is my last one I need 1 more pontil squat and also 1 more quart lightning. That brings us to my last picture. My 3 lightning quarts. I know this is a pontil soda thread so I will stop posting the new stuff after this one.[]


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey stinger, Unfortunately i dont own that... The oldest my bottles get is the 1870s. That bottle is on the hall of fame on the wisconsin bottle collecting site. Ill post some more links to some of our pontilled sodas for you though. This first one is the single best wisconsin bottle...its the only known whole example...
http://www.mrbottles.com/productdetails.asp?ID=1

 heres another
http://www.mrbottles.com/productdetails.asp?ID=4

 another
http://www.mrbottles.com/productdetails.asp?ID=7

 last one for now.
http://www.mrbottles.com/productdetails.asp?ID=9

 il find some more on the site for ya and post the links.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Actually here you go stinger...You can look for yourself[]These are all of the known blobtop sodas from wisconsin.
http://www.mrbottles.com/galleryBlobSodas.asp
 That should keep you busy for a while..[]There are some beautiful cobalt sodas on there so make sure to take a look at those too


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey all of you pontilled soda collectors! Heres a great chance to pick up a rare wisconsin soda from madison. Theres only a hndful of these known so if you have the money id shoot for it. Just a heads up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pontil-marked-Wisconsin-blob-soda-from-Madison_W0QQitemZ330051613417QQihZ014QQcategoryZ1350QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 22, 2006)

nice soda....man do I want to dive!


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 23, 2006)

Stinger, here is a current picture of my some of my Philadelphia sodas. About half of them are pontiled. If I get a change later today I will take some close-up shots of some of the nicer ones for you. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is a picture of some of my friendâ€™s sodas from the coal region of Pennsylvania. The only pontiled ones are the three middle ones. The cobalt soda is a Schroth from Schuylkill Haven, PA. I am not sure if that is the exact spelling or not for his name. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 23, 2006)

Please feel free to put close ups and multiple shots of bottles on here for my viewing pleasure!!!! Wow what eye candy!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2006)

Great lookin bottles Tom.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Tom,
 Well, your bottles have changed since your last picture, NICE!!!
 Thank you for the update and the chance for the rest of us to view your collection.
 Please, if can pick the best ones and shoot a close up of them, so we can all drool.
 Did you mention that you might be up for a little bottle trading? If so email me and we'll talk.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Tom,
 Well, your friends collection looks very nice. We would love to know the what those beauties in the picture are embossed. It would be great for just viewing and for reference.
 Pontiled or smooth based, they are impressive.
 Thanks for posting them.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Tony,
 Wow, a wealth of information, thanks. I didn't know almost anything about Wisconsin  sodas. Very impressive.
 An excellent reference for the rest of us soda collectors.
 It filled my night reading really well.
 Thanks again,
 Stinger


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 23, 2006)

Stinger
 That site is an absolutely amazing source especially if your from wisconsin. Did you see all of the hutchinsons in the gallery!? We dont have many pontilled sodas but the ones we do have are pretty good ones.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Tony,
 I am amazed at just how many sodas were on the website. The hutches were very nice and again so many. Here in Hawaii we have mostly hutches for our older sodas.
 No, you don't have that many pontiled ones, but they are beautiful. I wouldn't mind addind a few of those to my collection.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is a whittled to death E. Smith out N.Y.
 The mouth is really crude as well.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is a better shot of the same bottle's embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is a shot of a nice paneled St Louis C.Abel soda. Not a rare one, just a very nice example.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 24, 2006)

Warren, when you get a chance please email me at bowlofcereal223@yahoo.com
 Thanks, Pono


----------



## capsoda (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Pono, You got the wife droolin over that one. She is a cobalt freak. Beautiful bottle.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 24, 2006)

Stinger,

 Are there any Hawaii pontiled sodas Or pontiled bottles at all? Or early smooth based squats I know there a nice colored torpedo. But I've never seen any Squats?

 Chris


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 24, 2006)

Chris,
 I have never seen a pontiled Hawaiian soda, just long and a few short necks (squats, not too many though), a few colored ones. Most sodas are hutches and there are torpedos as well. There mug based, paneled and some are pretty crude.  I am sure that now that I have said this, someone will reply with a post about a pontiled soda (please do).
 You would be amazed at how many mainland bottles are dug in Hawaii.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 26, 2006)

Since no has highlighted some paneled sodas on this thread, here are some paneled sodas.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a paneled Platterner.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 26, 2006)

This is a Buffum's Sarsaparilla & Lemon Paneled sodas.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 26, 2006)

O.K I messed up. here is the Buffum's Sarsapariila & Lemon Paneled soda
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a nice deep green Premium Waters Paneled soda.
 Stinger


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 26, 2006)

Stinger
    That is a beautifull Buffums.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 26, 2006)

Her is a St. Louis Smith & Fotheringham paneled soda.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Craig,
 Thank you for your nice comments.
 This one came out of privy somewhere in Pittsburgh. The embossing was in really good condition, so I lucked there. It has some of the iron intact and luckily it came out about mint.
 Stinger
 ps do you still have your paneled cobalt Seitz Bros soda? If so, do you mind posting it?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 26, 2006)

No kidin, Those things are Beeeautiful.


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 26, 2006)

Her is the Panel Easton


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 26, 2006)

This is the other side


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a J Wise I traded some fruit jars for last night.


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 26, 2006)

I am going to go ahead and post a few more just for fun.Here is a Voelker from Cleveland and a Easton Pa squat


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 26, 2006)

This is the last one for now or maybe two more. This is a Johnston&Co Philad. nice green. I know these pictures are fuzzy I cant get them to load without optimizing them to death.


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 26, 2006)

Last one a common outlined Buffum but I like it.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Craig,
 Thanks so much for posting your sodas. That paneled Seitz is a nice shade of cobalt, it looks pretty clean. By the way did everyone catch a look at the color of a paneled Boardman in green? It was posted earlier by RoadDog.
 The color on that Philly Johnston is a very light shade of green, the type that you just can't describe accurately without seeing it. 
 The pontiled cobalt Seitz Bros are nice, they come in some really nice colors. You could make a collection of Seitz just collecting by their different colors. 
 Those Volikers also come in a variety of shapes and colors.
 J. Wise is always a favorite cobalt soda with collectors. I have seen some that were so crude, you'd swear that they had to be pontiled, but were smooth base.
 Hey, a lot of favorite bottles aren't the high end, one of a kind, break the bank type of bottles. I have quite a few that are my favorites and they are very common sodas. Your Buffums definitely is in that class.
 Anyone out there have any favorite sodas they like to show off?
 All you history buffs out there, we could use a little information on some of the glass houses that made these beautiful sodas.
 Craig, thanks again for showing us your sodas.
 Stinger


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 12, 2007)

Pono, i finaly found a link to Tod's page of Philadelphia sodas and beers. Here is the link that works:
http://mysite.verizon.net/vonmechow/philalst.htm

 ~~Tom


----------



## craigc90 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just got around to tumbling these 2 porter bottles. I think they turned out great. They are both iron pontil. One is a Buffums and one is a double D Kenneddy both from Pittsburgh Pa.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Had to bump this thread, it's still one of my favorites. Beautiful pontiled sodas posted throughout it! I'd love to see this one keep getting added to. What ever happened to Stinger Haut (Pono)? I noticed he hasn't posted since 2007. I wonder if he still collects?

 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 1, 2011)

Definately epic as Soda threads go. Hadn't heard from Stinger in awhile. Hope all is well.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 1, 2011)

It sure is. I love the great bottles you posted RD! 

 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Tim . Just got a Ten Pin W.T. & Co. off Feebay I'll post a Pic when It comes in.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds great Rory! Can't wait to see it. I need to get around to posting some of my sodas. Maybe others will add to it []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll start with a couple, hopefully others will post some photos too! [] I think i've posted pics of this one before but it's still one of my favorites. A strong teal ring top pontiled James Little from St. Louis. The color is really something on this guy.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a Castalia from Wisconsin that's a bit unusual. These range in many diffrent colors, and are some nice looking bottles I think. Some are more cruder than others. This one is pure black, and i've never seen another one that color. Only when looking into the top of the bottle with a strong light behind it, you can see its amber color. Very shiny and reflective bottle with a mirror like effect. Hard to photograph actually. It reflects everything! Nice wavy applied top. It may have very well been a beer. I'll try to get more photos taken soon, join in! I know we'd all love to see more

 ~Tim


----------



## digger don (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice Bottles Tim. Awesome Little's soda not many have that donut top. I hope this thread takes off . Soda's and mineral water bottles are what I collect. Here are a few that are not in my collecting area and would be willing to trade for the right bottles. First E. Roussel and Tweedle.


----------



## digger don (Feb 1, 2011)

2nd John Ryan  Tent top 1859


----------



## digger don (Feb 1, 2011)

3rd  W & R  I have no idea where this is from. If anybody does let me know.


----------



## digger don (Feb 1, 2011)

4th Two E. Roussel's


----------



## digger don (Feb 1, 2011)

back of roussel's Is one of these older than the other ?


----------



## digger don (Feb 1, 2011)

Last 1 and the saddist


----------



## digger don (Feb 1, 2011)

OK  Lets see some soda's guys


----------



## ncbred (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey who put these on the soda forum????  []  Great bottles guys!


----------



## fishnuts (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to see this thread here.
 I just purchased my first pontiled soda...so reading here was timely fo me.
 Thanks, the photos are great...magnificent, even


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is John S. Baker Soda Water. Interesting thing about this one is that it uses the John Boardman mold like the blue one I showed earlier in the thread. Some examples of the Baker Bottle you can see where John Boardman is peened out.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Don,

 I really love some of the colored St. Louis examples. That tent top Ryan is super, and some great looking Roussel's you have there!

 I really like that Baker RD, I seen one in citron posted one time. An excellent early sided soda.

 ~Tim


----------



## digger don (Feb 1, 2011)

Where are the pontiled soda's . I don't think alot of people are seeing this thread .


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, it doesn't get much visits here from the pontil crowd. Mostly ACL guys here.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe we should have a pontiled catagorey.. for sodas and mineral waters beers ales porters etc..


----------



## div2roty (Feb 2, 2011)

2 Wilm Del pontil sodas.






 Here are some color squats.





 LR Calif soda w/ eagle and smooth base, Pontil Phila XXX, Smooth base Blue J Wise from Allentown Pa, Dark Blue smooth base J Wise from Allentown, Green smooth base Seitz from Easton Pa, Blue Smooth Base Panel Seitz from Easton Pa


----------



## ncbred (Feb 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> Maybe we should have a pontiled catagorey.. for sodas and mineral waters beers ales porters etc..


 
 I agree with that.  Even though they are the same when I think of soda, the crowntop versions come to mind.  Where as the older blob top versions are probably what you guys think of.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> Here's a Castalia from Wisconsin that's a bit unusual. These range in many diffrent colors, and are some nice looking bottles I think. Some are more cruder than others. This one is pure black, and i've never seen another one that color. Only when looking into the top of the bottle with a strong light behind it, you can see its amber color. Very shiny and reflective bottle with a mirror like effect. Hard to photograph actually. It reflects everything! Nice wavy applied top. It may have very well been a beer. I'll try to get more photos taken soon, join in! I know we'd all love to see more
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: digger don
> 
> OK  Lets see some soda's guys


 
 You have some nice Tent Tops Don. Roussells are killler.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

> Here's a Castalia from Wisconsin that's a bit unusual.


 Hey guys,
 I just got on to this because Road Dog pointed it out. Thanks Rory.

 The bottle did contain weiss beer. It looks like you have a very nice example. I love the outlined letters too, they look pretty cool. The bottle dates to the 1890s (and is not nearly as old as many of the mineral waters on this gorgeous thread.) Many examples are known from NBBGCo.

 As we all know, color can be everything and this is more desirable in black than it would be in regular amber. In amber, the bottle is still fairly scarce (but not super rare). In black (or there is also an greenish (olive) amber, they are very rare). I have seen them loaded with seeded bubbles as well, which is awesome.

 Nice bottle. Sorry it took me so long to get on it.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 3, 2011)

A couple in green


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for checking that bottle out  Bob. 

 Nice bottles John. Pic makes me miss some of my use-ta-haves.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 3, 2011)

Road     I can relate to that..


----------



## digger don (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Road dog. I called the Ryan a tent top because that's what a guy from Georgia called it. I usually call them single taper. Single tapers are definitely my favorite soda's or mineral waters.Very nice soda's John. I don't recognize some of the names on your bottles must be pretty rare? Of course I'm not real good on soda's out of my area.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

Taper tops are usually older than regular blob. I here the term tent tops used on Sodas. I use the term taper top on my meds and it would work for sodas too. I guess you saying "single" taper to separate them from double collar applied tops?


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2011)

The only one from my area.....


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is the only type of pontiled soda from my town. There are about six of these known to exist, and they are almost impossible to find. I waited three years for this one, forked out almost 800 bucks, and would do it again in a heartbeat for another mint example like this one. 

 Embossed SOULT & ZERBE/ LEWISTOWN/ Pa. The color on these can vary from light green to this deep emerald green. All of them are pontiled, as they were only in business from 1855 to 1859.

 About our old buddy Pono (Stinger), sadly, he passed away in 2007 or 2008. I still think of him sometimes, he was a great guy and always fun to talk to. It's great to see this thread come back for those who did not get the chance to know him.  ~Jim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> The only one from my area.....


 


 Great bottle. I really like the ones with dates on them.


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanx RD, it was very common on Paterson Bottles....


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Jim
> 
> Here is the only type of pontiled soda from my town. There are about six of these known to exist, and they are almost impossible to find. I waited three years for this one, forked out almost 800 bucks, and would do it again in a heartbeat for another mint example like this one.
> 
> ...


 

 That's a nice bottle I bet you are glad to have gotten it. I've had some unlisted ones and some really rare ones. I just keep the ones that I like though. I'm sorry to here about Pono. He seemed like a nice guy. I messaged him quite abit during the year I was selling sodas.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is a G. PFEIFFER bottle I got a month or two ago from a fella on this site. He said it was a rare one.


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2011)

That is a beauty RD...


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, I think it might be a beer. Beers get included with my Sodas and Mineral Waters if the style is right.


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 3, 2011)

i also collect sodas and minerals,  although most of mine are not pontiled.  greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 3, 2011)

a few more


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 3, 2011)

last one


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2011)

Tod lists it as a PORTER so I think you're right about it being a beer..


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm always amazed at the great color you have Greg.....[]


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottle34nut
> 
> last one


 
 Nice display of sodas. Is that a W.T. & Co Bottle and is it a dated one?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for giving Bob a heads up on the Castalia RD! Thanks also Bob for the info! I wondered if the black example was rare. I was fortunate enough to get that from a 30 year collector and friend that passed away.

 I too include some beers in my sodas & minerals if the shape is the same. Many Porters really fit the category. Shape, size, color, etc. 

 I usually use the term tapered also, and collect both round blobs and tapered. There's just something about the earlier tapered tops tho, ya know?!

 I'll post more pics this weekend. Working 12 hr shifts, and having to leave over an hour ahead of time to get to work has got me worn out!

 All the best,
 ~Tim

 P.S. Great sodas guys! Awesome photos, keep 'em coming! Maybe we should start a pontiled soda thread []


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, RD. I actually bought that bottle on e-Slay. I don't usually get too excited about eBay auctions, but during the final seconds of the auction for that bottle, I literally felt like my heart was going to rip out through my chest and go flying through the air. I'm glad it didn't, that would have been a hell of a mess for my wife to clean up [].

 This bottle is unusually tall for one of these at 7 5/8". I compared it to one that a collector friend of mine has. His example measures just 6 3/4", but they are unmistakably from the same mold, as every letter and detail are identical. Almost an inch of difference is a pretty dramatic manufacturing variation, but that's what it is. The neck is longer on mine, plus the blob sits rather close to the top. I have not seen another one as tall as mine, but then again, I have not seen many of them, period. I would really like to find another one of these. It is the only bottle that I actually want a duplicate of.  ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is the pontil on my Soult & Zerbe bottle. This is one of the deepest iron pontil scars I have seen, the thing can almost swallow a golf ball []  ~Jim


----------



## digger don (Feb 4, 2011)

Great soda's & porters guys. I think we do need a pontiled soda thread. I look forward to looking at this every time I come home. Here are a few more and the terms I use . Please correct me if I'm wrong. 1st  single taper soda or mineral water


----------



## digger don (Feb 4, 2011)

2nd  double taper porters, ale, brown stout


----------



## digger don (Feb 4, 2011)

3rd blob top soda or mineral water


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: digger don
> 
> Great soda's & porters guys. I think we do need a pontiled soda thread. I look forward to looking at this every time I come home. Here are a few more and the terms I use . Please correct me if I'm wrong. 1st  single taper soda or mineral water


 

 That middle Soda Rules. Don't even need to see the embossing and it rules.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Jim
> 
> Here is the pontil on my Soult & Zerbe bottle. This is one of the deepest iron pontil scars I have seen, the thing can almost swallow a golf ball []  ~Jim


 
 They must have used rods with different ends on them. Not sure if there was any rhyme or reason to it. I had one iron pontil that was deep like that and was a cone shape.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree RD! Great ones there Don! What is the embossing on the 2nd and 3rd bottles? Those look awesome!

 ~Tim


----------



## digger don (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys .  The middle bottle is a C G & Co  Mineral water  Lancaster Pa. The 3rd  is L . Schmitt  Columbia Pa.


----------



## digger don (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a pic of my favorite bottle.  Inverted  Top


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's an I. Sutton Cincinnati Ohio bottle I sold. Sutton musta crossed the Ohio River into Kentucky because there are also I. Sutton Covington, Kentucky bottles. Kentucky ones are more rare and valuable. Even the Ohio ones price pretty good and don't show up too often.


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and a good thread, Thanks to every one. 

 Now then for Road Dog;  The punty rods had all kinds of ends on them.  Some were to match the push-up bottoms and all kinds of bottom shapes and sizes .  Some were a soft iron and some were a harder iron where the face was coated with either a graphite paste or a white lead paste.  Then some had ground glass applied to the edges and even the smaller faced ones.  Some were coated with the cast iron dust from the mold shops machining, and some with a sand application.  I have collected about enough pictures to put together a homepage blog on the subject.  I just have to be careful not to hurt any authors or picture takers, with what I put in the blog; but I think it should be covered. 
 RED  Mattews


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice bottle digger. Can't say i remember seeing a inverted top on anything other than aqua. Must be a hard to find one?.


----------



## digger don (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks RD . Yes very hard to find. There aren't many of these around. That Sutton bottle was a sweet heart . I really like the shape.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Digger, it was purty.

 Thanks for the info Red. I think I have seen all sorts of shapes as well as colors on those iron pontils.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a more recent Tweddle pic (luv these guys) the third one over is my latest and was not posted earlier. It has a huge crooked taper top. Tweddle was first listed in the directories in 1843/44. Jr succeeded to the Soda & Mineral water business established by his father in 1846/47. Tweddle Jr. bottles you see with the 41 Barclay Street address on them date from around 1849/50-1856. Tweddles came in open pontil as well. Pono showed one earlier in the post. Bottle number 2 in my pic is an earlier version with spelled Twedle. You notice how much smaller this one is. Seem sodas as they near open pontil age were often smaller and made with thinner walls with a different overall shape than the later ones. Recently on Feebay I saw a Tweddle Jr sell that was molded with a reverse "J' in Jr. I was on the hunt for something else at the time though.


----------



## CHRISTHEHAWK (Feb 4, 2011)

Digger Don, that might be the coolest soda I've ever seen. What do think it held and what time period was it probably made.
 Chris


----------



## div2roty (Feb 4, 2011)

Digger Don,

 How hard to find is that Columbia Pa bottle?  I used to live in York, but that was before I got into bottles.  

 I do own a McGrann from Lancaster and a green G Upp Jr from York Pa.


----------



## hbgpabottles (Feb 4, 2011)

As a Harrisburg(h) collector I'm proud of some of the fine early examples we have. I'll post some photos in the future. One observation though...MAN oh MAN...Lancaster sure kicks our "hiney" in regards to number and type of bottlers. I dont think I could afford to collect Lancaster...lol

 Guys some truly fine examples...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 4, 2011)

Don that B. Young is amazing! Those are highly sought after. The last and only one I seen sell was for $2,500 and that was in 2008. It's actually listed on the cover of Digger O'dells sodas and mineral waters guide. Super bottle. 

 RD that is a very impressive group of Tweddles! Great looking examples and a nice run of them you got going. That Sutton is sharp too!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've posted a photo of this guy before but it fits the category. Dawson & Blackman mug based cobalt IP soda from Charleston. I waited quite awhile to get this example.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 4, 2011)

When I get some more time this weekend, i'll post some more examples from my collection. 

 Here are a few teasers from my friends collection that I have uploaded. We are working on the book on Missouri hutches and blobs. Hope to have it completed sometime this spring. Some of these are very rare, and others are very scarce. A few great colored examples from St Louis! 

 All the best,
 ~Tim

 Cobalt IP sided soda... Smith & Fotheringham Soda Water St. Louis


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 4, 2011)

Early shield panel Smith & Fotheringham Soda Water St. Louis. Actually much tougher to find than the sided cobalt example.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 4, 2011)

A nice green McCloud & Wheaton St. Louis. This is the smaller letter version. All variations are extremely tough to find.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 4, 2011)

In aqua these are super rare. In this teal color, almost unheard of. An amazing & very early pontiled D. Colver St. Louis. I drool at this one every time I get the chance to hold it. There are a few known in aqua, but almost never show up for sale. I have an aqua example. The lettering is alot higher on this teal one. I've never seen one with the higher embossing until this one.






 Here's an aqua...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 4, 2011)

A great example of the short fat squat J. Shields St. Louis. This is an exceptional one.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 4, 2011)

And finally for now here's a awesome pontiled strong teal G. McLean. Usually when seen are in aqua.

 Keep posting guys! This is an awesome thread. Some beautiful examples you all have shown!

 ~Tim


----------



## digger don (Feb 5, 2011)

Christhehawk  I'm not sure what it held. I guess it would date around the mid 1840's.         divtoroty I personally have heard but not seen that there are about 7 examples including mine.  Roaddog Your Tweedles are awsome. that little early one is the sheet. So is my 38 courtland 1 of the early versions ?  Hbgpabottles  Harrisburg has some beautiful early sodas. Is it the Fisher 1 that has an eagle embossed on it ? If you have any we would luv to see some pics. I have 1 strange bottle from Harrisburg I'll post a pic.Bottlekid  Thanks I know about digger Odells book I have to get 1 of those. You have some incredible soda's also.  This thread is getting good keep them coming.


----------



## digger don (Feb 5, 2011)

Hbgpabottles Here is the bottle it's embossed G N BACON  Harrisurg Pa. in an oval slug plate. I know Bacons are usually common but this one's shape and color are interesting. Blade gave me this bottle for my cabinet. The bummer is the top is glued back on. Is this a common bottle ?  Thanks Don


----------



## digger don (Feb 5, 2011)

ooops here's the pic.


----------



## hbgpabottles (Feb 5, 2011)

Don, actually no it is not common. Your color is about what I have and have seen. Your embossing is about as strong as I have ever seen. They are a great display bottle...shame bout the top. One I have is intact but needs a good tumble...saving it for RY lol. 

 The Harrisburg D Bacon aqua aquat plain base are common but after that they become much more desireable...GN Bacon's & HW Bacon's become more uncommon. There are a slew of em out there and in some "killer" colors. 

 Thanks for sharing...time to put Harrisburg on the map here at ABF...lol!


----------



## hbgpabottles (Feb 5, 2011)

Don...Im working on getting some good photo's for here. The Fischer...aaaahhhhh....I only wish. I believe I was the under bidder on one a few years ago....I only wish I woulda kept going....one of a couple "Holy Grail" bottles from  Harrisburg...I'm whittlin away at the list!


----------



## digger don (Feb 5, 2011)

hbgpa.  Thanks for the info. And good luck with the Fischer bottle. I know what you mean about Holy Grails. I have a few to find . I would guess most of us do thats what keeps us going. The hunt !


----------



## hbgpabottles (Feb 5, 2011)

Don here's my two versions...im afraid to see what happens here my first time resizing a photo...with fingers crossed here goes. I'm color challenged are these two the same or different colors?


----------



## hbgpabottles (Feb 5, 2011)

YEESSS...this site is in trouble now I have figured out the deadly photo resize...Folks here is what we are on this thread for pontiled sodas...here's one of my favorites. Geo W Felix Superior Mineral Waters...one of our jems.


----------



## hbgpabottles (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry bout the size of the last one. These are four of the several rare and beautiful G W Felix pontiled soda & MW bottles. Thanks for looking.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 5, 2011)

Those Felix's are killer! Super bottles you have there! []

 ~Tim


----------



## div2roty (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, not a pontil bottle, but here is my best Harrisburg item, a Cowden & Wilcox 3 gallon jug decorated with their grape design.  Its a fairly hard to find design by C & W.


----------



## digger don (Feb 6, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about Hbgpa. Awesome crude bottles. Your Felix collection is incredible. About the color of the Bacon it's hard to tell . The one looks to have a greenish tint and the other looks more yellow. But that could change after a tumble. Great bottles got any more?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Isn't our hobby great?! It's a blast and I really enjoy our area of collecting. I'm so glad our anscestors made these beautiful pieces of glass for us all to enjoy! []

 Here are a few from my collection that I pulled off the shelf. I know there are mixed feelings about highlighted letters, and can hide some of the great bold embossings, but I for one highlight mine because to me they seem to stand out good on display and can be seen or "read" from several feet away when viewing.

 This first one is a J.P. Plummer from Boston that I really like. Very nice looking examples that Plummer had made is a nice medium cobalt. If you see Plummer out on the street, don't tell him but I did buy this bottle []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

This next one is what some have referred to as electric cobalt in color. A Union Glassworks from Philly. What is cool about this example is that is how it sits on a shelf. It's so crooked from a extremely lopsided base. Looks drunk in a lineup!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is one of the A.P. Smith's from Charleston SC that is a brilliant and deep cobalt. One of the deepest cobalt sodas that I know of. I think Road Dog posted a pic of one of these beauties of one he has in an earlier post. This example is really sweet in the fact that the iron pontil is a yellow color. A great southern soda.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Another early one from Charleston is the H.C. Seedorff. I have one in a cornflower blue also. They also come in green I believe. The pontil on this guy is really deep and very full. 

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are a couple Charles Clark's from Charleston SC in a couple diffrent shades of green. The one on the right seems sort of a blue-green, and on the left more of a straight green. Color can be so hard to describe sometimes, and the photos don't seem to do them justice! 

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> This next one is what some have referred to as electric cobalt in color. A Union Glassworks from Philly. What is cool about this example is that is how it sits on a shelf. It's so crooked from a extremely lopsided base. Looks drunk in a lineup!
> 
> ~Tim


 I LOVE this Freakazoid !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

This example is probably one of my favorite sodas. I really love this one and am so happy to have one. Smith & Co Charleston Premium Soda Water sided soda. The color in person is really amazing, and again my photos don't do it justice. These also come with a tapered top and both are really tough to get. Stinger showed a photo in an earlier post that was in cobalt of this bottle. I can only dream of having one of those one day!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a cool little G.A. Kohl from NJ that has a sharp tapered top and in a nice color of green. This guy could use a cleaning but it's a nice example of a shorter soda. I think I seen somewhere they also come in cobalt.

 ~Tim


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello,  I am liking this thread more every day.  Thanks to everyone that agrees with the learning value of it.  RED M.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Another little short fat pontiled squat is this E. Lester from St. Louis. This is a cool little bottle in the fact that this example has amber swirls that run throughout it. Really adds to the character I think. []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a very early G. Mclean from St. Louis that dates to the early 1850's. This example is whittled to death, I tried to show it in the photos but it just didn't come out as defined as it really is. There seems to be white milky swirls throughout it that's definatly not stain. Really interesting to see in person, and a cool ealy example.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

This next one is the Ultra Rare pontiled Brandon & Feasby Camp Spring Soda Water St. Louis, Mo. Very few St. Louis collectors are able to have one in their collections as there just aren't that many out there. I was so fortunate to aquire this one from a longtime collector that passed away. These are highly sought after and many collectors have heard of it, but haven't seen one. There are I believe two known in green also that you could buy a really nice car for. I love the mold and the wave in the name of this example.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is a nice green Smedley & Brandt. The slug is very crude and just a very nice looking soda.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

A cool little pontiled Dearborn in a nice shade of sapphire blue. It has what very well could be the original cork in it. It's old for sure. I like the backwards N in NY on this guy.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Along that same note, it's not pontiled and a little later, but it has the original closure that I think is really great is this Charles Bauer from Laporte, Ind. The closure is pretty rusty, but hey it's there! []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a great picture blob from Portland Oregon in a strong teal. The Cottle Post & Co. It's not pontiled, but are highly collected. Not many colored sodas are from Oregon. This also comes in amber which is very tough to find, and will hurt the wallet to get.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's all I took photos of for now, but will get more down soon and get posted. Thanks for viewing guys and keep showing us some great sodas!

 ~Tim


----------



## div2roty (Feb 6, 2011)

> Another little short fat pontiled squat is this E. Lester from St. Louis. This is a cool little bottle in the fact that this example has amber swirls that run throughout it. Really adds to the character I think


 
 That seems to be more appreciated in the jar world than in the bottle world, but I always like that.

 Those Charleston SC soda's are so nice.  I've always liked them and will add one to my collection someday.  Charleston is by far my fav southern city.


----------



## digger don (Feb 6, 2011)

Great bottles Bottlekid I've never seen anything like your Brandon & Keasby . I can see why they would be expensive. The Smedly & Brandt is a bottle I know about. I still need 1 more varient that I know of for my collection.


----------



## digger don (Feb 6, 2011)

oops Brandon & Feasby. The Smedlys are smooth base then pontil porter then pontil soda.


----------



## CHRISTHEHAWK (Feb 6, 2011)

Digger Don, those SMEDLYS rock, are they for sale ?


----------



## digger don (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry Hawk  these are not for sale.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> A cool little pontiled Dearborn in a nice shade of sapphire blue. It has what very well could be the original cork in it. It's old for sure. I like the backwards N in NY on this guy.
> 
> ~Tim


 
 Awesome bottles Tim. I really like the Dearborns. Yours looks to date from 1856-60. Here is a good link.
http://www.glswrk-auction.com/035.htm


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!

 Here is a recent find I got off the bay that had an added suprise to me. I didn't expect it to be this variant, so I was quite happy when looking at it. The Seitz bottles are very popular and well known, and in most cases not very hard to find, although some variations can be. They come in a wide array of colors, and one can assemble a nice color run of the Seitz bottles alone! This pontiled one has a cool slugplate behind the overlapping embossing that really is well defined. It's around 1/16" deep on one end, and I thought added some interesting character to it. The other side is not as bold, but I wanted to show some photos. So keep an eye out for a variant like this if you like a little added crudity like I do! []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## digger don (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice Tim. Is that some kind of mold repair ?


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

Great thread. I love early pontiled sodas and beers. I will try to get a few pictures of some of mine later. Don that B. Young is awesome. I saw a picture once of 4 of them in different colors.

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> Here's a very early G. Mclean from St. Louis that dates to the early 1850's. This example is whittled to death, I tried to show it in the photos but it just didn't come out as defined as it really is. There seems to be white milky swirls throughout it that's definatly not stain. Really interesting to see in person, and a cool ealy example.
> 
> ~Tim


 
 That is a purty one for sure. Should have put that in my "Whittle Pic" thread.


----------



## digger don (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Chris  I have heard that 1 guy has 4 Youngs in different colors. I would like to see that pic. I was counting those 4 when I said about 7 that I know of .  But who knows could be more I don't know about. Would really like to see some of yours I know you have some awesome soda's.   Don


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

Don,

 I will see if I still have the picture of the 4 B. Youngs. Here are a few lager shaped Baltimore examples The oversized jennings in the middle is the only intact example known. The P. Babb is fairly common and the Wm. Russell is known from less then 6 examples

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

Here are two F. & l. Schaum Baltimore Glass Works porters the one on the right is one of only 2 known in that color. The center bottle is an open pontiled J. Boyd and Son. There is only about 4 of these known and they all are different colors.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

Some W. Coughlan porters. Coughlan is my favorite Bottler due to the many different molds his bottles come in. the example on the left is a very rare mold with only 4 or 5 known and they come in 3 different colors including black glass and a bright yellow green.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! Great photos Chris! That Boyd is amazing!! I love how crude and early it looks...

 Killer colors on those Schaum's! 

 Some very top shelf bottles!

 ~Tim


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

A few unembossed 3 piece mold porters. I like the unembossed Baltimore made examples because of the array of colors they can be found in.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

And lastly a few tenpins thrown in for good measure. The Boyd is Fairly common with at least a dozen known examples. The Polk is pretty rare with about 6 examples known and the Stewart is the only known example.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Tim you have some great sodas yourself. I like the early Charleston sodas I have always wanted to go there and dig a few privies. The Boyd soda likely dates to 1842 when his son joined the business. There are two other open pontiled sodas from Baltimore. I still need to get examples of.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

I've posted this picture before but is still a great image of great bottles. 3 of my Keach torpedo color run.

 Chris


----------



## epackage (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris as always, JAW DROPPING......JIM


 ____________________________

 1- Great Bottles 
 2- I'm happy for you 
 3- Yes I think you're awesome too 
 4- I couldn't agree with you more 
 5- Sorry if I offended you 
 6- No, you hang up first 
 7- I'm not jealous and you are the best privy digger in the USA 
 8- Sorry, I meant in the world.... 
 9- Generic apologetic reply, I'm not a threat to you


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 7, 2011)

Those are beauties Chris!! Spectacular examples. Those Keach's are amazing... I know they make holders for the round bottoms and torpedos, but I haven't been able to locate any for sale. Anyone know where they can be found? I have a few round bottoms from St. Louis that are pretty hard to find, and would love to display them in a holder. 

 I'm still drooling at the J. Boyd & Son soda.... WoW

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Don,
 I'm not sure about a mold repair, maybe a modification? I know there are many people that could answer this question better than I can. I'm sure Red would know and be able to give a better answer. []

 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> Those are beauties Chris!! Spectacular examples. Those Keach's are amazing... I know they make holders for the round bottoms and torpedos, but I haven't been able to locate any for sale. Anyone know where they can be found? I have a few round bottoms from St. Louis that are pretty hard to find, and would love to display them in a holder.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm still drooling over the Boyd too!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> Hi Don,
> I'm not sure about a mold repair, maybe a modification? I know there are many people that could answer this question better than I can. I'm sure Red would know and be able to give a better answer. []
> ...


 
 This is a pic of a Seitz I sold awhile back. Similar look as yours.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> Along that same note, it's not pontiled and a little later, but it has the original closure that I think is really great is this Charles Bauer from Laporte, Ind. The closure is pretty rusty, but hey it's there! []
> 
> ~Tim


 
 That's a dead ringer for a Lomax mold. Is that A.D.H.C. company?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 7, 2011)

It sure is Rory, A. & D.H.C. on the reverse heel. Yep, your Seitz is pretty much identical. The one you had may be even more defined than mine is! I think it's interesting. You have let some good ones go, that's hard to do huh!

 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, alittle bit. I'm rebuilding with different ones though. Gotta get me an open pontil Soda. Wow! Here is another I sold. I couldn't find a listing for this variation though. C. B. Owen & Co. Cincinnati Ohio


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2011)

back


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

Roy,

 Here is another picture of my open pontil Boyd along with another broken example in a different shade of green. Its interesting as both are different molds one the embossing is a bit lower on the bottle.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

And their pontils.

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2011)

That's one nice bottle. Shame on the other one. What's the age on that one? Thought I read somewhere's that O.P. Sodas were mostly produced between 1837 and 1844. Does that sound correct?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 7, 2011)

Those are just awesome Chris. What great early examples. May I ask where you got your Boyds? 

 OP sodas are so hard to come by. I'd love to get one someday too Rory. It'll happen, but it may take awhile! I'm familiar with the Owens, but I haven't seen that example. Another great tapered top. Nice one!

 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2011)

A digger friend of mine years ago (20+years) had a open pontil Twitchell I could have gotten if I had the bucks. Last time I've seen one of those.[&o]


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2011)

Roy,

 John Boyd is first listed in the 1829 Baltimore Directory as porter and oyster establishment. Its not until 1842 that he is listed with his son and listed as a Bottler that year. So I would think that these date from 1842 to 1844 by 1845 I believe the torpedo form was being used by most of the Baltimore bottlers.

 Tim,

 The intact Boyd I got from another collector I had to pay a small fortune for it. The broken one came out of a west Baltimore privy.

 Chris


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris is right on with the dates on thes OP sodas.  They are generally extinct by 1844 and date no earlier that 1839.  There is a link to the third OP Boyd.  Boyd and Son is the only producer other than Roussel to have large and small sized bottles of this age. I do not know which of the three Boyds is the rarest:

Large Sized Boyd

 Also the slugged out area on the Seitz bottle is a mold alteration to change the embossing from a straight line to an arched one.  See this link for the pre-alteration bottle:

Oldest Seitz Bros.

 This bottle is super rare.


----------



## digger don (Feb 8, 2011)

Great soda's guys. And Chris what can I say OMG. An  open pontil soda. Thats about as good as it gets. This thread gets better every time I look. Incredible stuff guys. Keep em coming.  Don


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is my open pontil kensington glass works dug this back in may of 09


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

embossing


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

pontil   this bottle does have a chip in the lip and a bb size hole in the back...


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG! Now John ya know I'm gonna have to ask for better pics of that front.PLease.[] That Roussel is a cryer. Nice to see that variation in blue


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Tod,

 That totally makes sense after you mentioning that and seeing the photo. Good stuff!

 John that's a beautiful color on that KGW! And OP on top of it, Wow!

 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone know about this one on the left. It's iron pontilled and embossed CH Haeberle Phila.  I can't seem to find much on it.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not familiar with it RD. May be a good one!

 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's a J.G Schoch and a Dr. Leroy's Mixture. Both have top chippage. The Leroy has been ground flat on top cuz it was about gone anyhow. Always liked the Leroy because it kinda cover 2 types of bottles.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is a J. Deegan Pottsville I sold. Pretty rare in this color. Usually you see the yellows.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Feb 8, 2011)

My damaged Kensington with OP.  Note odd top.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Feb 8, 2011)

Picture of my pint sized Roussels.  A pretty hard grouping to get!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice ones  Todd    I dug my OP KGW on the corner of 5th and washington.. way down deep..  there was also an open pontiled roussel in green with no dmage..  Geo got that one !!


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 8, 2011)

Todd how about a picture of the large size Roussels and a couple of the open pontiled smaller ones.

 Chris


----------



## blade (Feb 14, 2011)

Let's keep this thread going !


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 15, 2011)

I really like this thread as well. I really enjoy seeing others amazing bottles from all over the country. Here are a few diffrent pontiled variations of the Hassinger & Petterson from St. Louis. To find this bottle in anything outside of aqua is rare. 

 Here is an example in Teal






 Here it is again in a strong aqua. Note the backwards N






 This is the paneled version






 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## jvharp (Feb 15, 2011)

Excuse us! My wife and I need to go clean the drool off our chins!


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Feb 15, 2011)

Chris, here you go!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 15, 2011)

.
 ..................[]..........................[]..........................[]..................


----------



## willieboy (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice bunch of bottles and great pictures.  Does anyone know who might have a cobalt DT Sweeney soda (no town/city embossed)?  I think it is from New York.  It is not pontiled and comes in at least two styles.  I would like to acquire an example of either variation.


----------



## blade (Feb 18, 2011)

Dug this yesterday.
 Chris


----------



## blade (Feb 18, 2011)

..


----------



## blade (Feb 18, 2011)

..


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 18, 2011)

Tod that is an awesome picture. Can't beat colored open pontiled sodas.

 Chris Thats a nice G. Upp. Dug a pit in York once full of broken ones.

 Chris


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree, those Roussels are Sharp! That is a super looking example you have there Christian! Awesome

 ~Tim


----------



## Dabeel (Feb 19, 2011)

Love this thread, 
 I'm going to get a group of photos of the ones I've dug over the last 6 years in CA and post it shortly

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some of mine from the last few years
 https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/Kimball2.jpg[IMG]

 [IMG]https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/Kimball1.jpg[IMG]

 [IMG]https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/NapaWoods.jpg[IMG]

 3 more:

 [IMG]https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/BoleySoda-1.jpg[IMG]

 [IMG]https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/ELBillingsa.jpg

 Last one:






 Hope these came out from photobucket.


 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like I forgot the multipicture method...........I'm gonna try again oh and that first one that says "last one" is a B and G Superior Mineral water from Sacramento with a perfect iron pontil.

 A Napa Woods:





 Two E.L. Billings from Sacramento:

 [IMG][IMG]https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/ELBillingsa.jpg

 A Boley from Sacramento:

 [IMG][IMG]https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/BoleySoda-1.jpg

 And finally a Kimball's from Marysville, CA:

 [IMG][IMG]https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/Kimball1.jpg


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Great bottles Doug! Man that makes me wish I lived in an area where I could dig some early colored sodas. Nice finds!!

 ~Tim


----------



## cadburys (Feb 20, 2011)

Tim,

  Are you going to the St Louis show in March?

  Anthony


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Anthony,

 I sure am. Are you planning on going?

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's been a little while since this thread stopped moving. I'd love to see it start back up again! I've been able to aquire some more nice examples and i'll try and get some photos taken pretty soon. 

 Here is one that belongs to a friend of mine that i'd love to own one day. An extremely rare R&J Adams tapered top cobalt pontiled soda. A killer bottle with Druggists embossed which is pretty rare on most sodas and mineral waters. These are some of the earliest embossed pontiled examples from St. Louis. Late 1840's to early 1850's. I wanted to show a photo in case most of you haven't seen an example before. It along with many other outstanding examples will be included in our Missouri soda bottle book. 

 I'd love to see this thread going... anyone else got some pontiled sodas recently that they'd like to share? [] They don't have to be colored... lets see some pontiled ones!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

Such a great thread here! It's been awhile since anyone has posted in it, but Chris recently referred to it and I decided to show some things I have picked up recently. Hope you guys post more stuff too! 

 ~Tim

 Here are a couple of Lancasters in different colors


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

A nice early McCloud & Wheaton from St. Louis in a light green. Tough bottle to get.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not rare by any means but a great example of a Luke Beard.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

A nice J. Wise from Pa. in a medium cobalt blue.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's an early E. Lesters Soda water from St. Louis. They come in a strong teal too that i'd love to find.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's a nice Jacob Voelkers from Cleveland Ohio in a great color.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's a paneled G. Lomax from Chicago. It's a smooth base but a great looking soda I think.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's a pontiled example of the W.H.H. from Chicago. These are around of course but the pontiled one is a little harder to find in my opinion.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's a great colored F.A. Conant soda from New Orleans. This guys got it all. I really was happy about getting this one.






 Nice deep pontil on it too...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 24, 2011)

And lastly here's a beauty of a Boardman that I got awhile back from Rory. Loaded with some killer bobbles all throughout it. []

 Hope you guys post some more too!

 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 25, 2011)

Excellent bottles! Always liked those Lomax. My brother has one he'll toss my way one of these days.


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 25, 2011)

Here are some of my pontiled sodas.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 25, 2011)

Another one.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 25, 2011)

One of my favorites.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 25, 2011)

This was dug by us a long time ago and wasn't cleaned until for a long time. Two of the major auction houses said that this is somewhat rare?
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the tent top John Ryan.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 25, 2011)

Picture of the top.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 25, 2011)

Here a Condarman that was just cleaned.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 25, 2011)

Super looking examples! Very nice, I always wanted one of those Nash's. That Fields is a stunner too! Those all look really great. []

 ~Tim


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 26, 2011)

We dug a Nash back in the 90's, but it was broken at the neck's base. Glued it back together. Had a chance to acquire this one, so I sold it to a friend. He had it professionally repaired and you can't even see the break under a black light.
 Anyone know anything about the Dean & Paxton?
 sc pontil collector


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't myself, but i'm sure there's some NJ collectors here that will. Great looking soda!

 ~Tim


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 26, 2011)

Tim, 
 Please email me about your MO bottles.
 Sc pontil collector


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I haven't heard of it, but then again, I don't collect too much Newark stuff. Yours is listed on Tod's site, and there's also a green squat listed too.


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Wheelah23,
 I have to admit that I can't navigate Tod's website. I have tried and can't
 to seem to make it work. Then again, I have tried to use the old Bottle Den's website with the same results.
 Yes, I am not very good with a computer.
 sc pontil collector.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2011)

Once you get used to the site, it's an extremely useful resource. Especially because you collect pontil sodas/beers, it's worth your time to learn the site. There's lots of ways to search the database, I usually use "By Firm" though.


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are some other bottles.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 26, 2011)

Not pontiled, but a ice one. Found in a basement.


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is a R.I. Ira Harvy without the "E".


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder if one of the mods could move this classic thread to the Pontils only category? []

 ~Tim


----------

